# Is there any fish I SHOULDN'T feed?



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

The international market near me has a wide variety of whole fish. They will cut them up in different ways, so I was thinking about starting with completely cut up into steaks, and slowly getting bigger pieces, until I can give her a whole fish.

Is there any fish I SHOULDN'T feed her? Should I freeze them all first just to be safe? I got her some frozen pollock fillets because she already gets pollock oil (from Grizzly Pet Products). She's also had frozen salmon and tilapia in the past.

Also, I have a friend that will be going trout fishing in the spring. I'm assuming it will already be filleted, etc by the time I get some, since it will be primarily for people.  Should I freeze that first as well? I'm assuming so, just to be safe!

Thanks


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i won't feed or eat tilapia . most comes from china.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And salmon, is it from the pacific north west has some sort of parasite. I don't like to eat any fish from China either.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I always wondered about tuna and shrimp?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't feed my dog any bottom feeder fish. i'll eat it. lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i thought tilapia was farm raised.



bett said:


> i won't feed or eat tilapia . most comes from china.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

some is farm raised, which isn't great either, but most comes from china. 
I'm a big fish eater and when i ate tilapia i never realized i didnt like it because it was frozen. i don't like frozen fish but then my husband, who works in a prime butcher shop, that also carries fish, told me that it was frozen and most comes from china.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Almost all tilapia and swai is farm raised in Vietnam in the very polluted Mekong Delta. Aquaculture worldwide is a virtually unregulated industry and in Vietnam, it takes place in what can only be described as a cesspool. I wouldn't feed any farm raised fish to myself or my dogs. That includes shrimp, almost all of which is now farm raised and is filthy. I see no reason to feed fish to a dog at all, especially if you have access to grass fed meats. But if I were to feed fish to my dogs (I don't and they won't eat fish anyway) it would be small, wild, coldwater, oily fish like sardines and herring. And as for salmon and trout, look up "salmon poisoning disease" or do a search here. It's been discussed ad nauseum.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Stay away from any salmon or salmon related fish from the Pacific Northwest, if you want to feed fish. You run the risk of salmon poisoning which is fatal. And you will get no benefits from talipia. It's a non oily variety, and poor quality overall.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

To be honest, I don't feed alot of fish as it scares slightly. I supplement my feedings with a fish oil capsule and Jaeger just gobbles it down. His coat just gleams!


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

If I remember correctly, Salmon can be carriers of Diphyllobothrium plerocercoids, which will develop into adult tapeworms. Also, Anisakis larvae can be found in saltwater fish (cod, herring, flounder). I believe these nematodes are most common in Japan, however have been seen in the US. However, of course, if the fish is frozen long enough it should be fine. You can usually spot larvae fairly easily in the fish muscle tissue. I have found some (dead) before in frozen cod I purchased from Walmart.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

stbernardlover said:


> If I remember correctly, Salmon can be carriers of Diphyllobothrium plerocercoids, which will develop into adult tapeworms. Also, Anisakis larvae can be found in saltwater fish (cod, herring, flounder). I believe these nematodes are most common in Japan, however have been seen in the US. However, of course, if the fish is frozen long enough it should be fine. You can usually spot larvae fairly easily in the fish muscle tissue. I have found some (dead) before in frozen cod I purchased from Walmart.


Salmon can cause salmon poisoning (not sure of the real name) and it is fatal to dogs if they end up with it. Tapeworms come from fleas. If fish can can carry tapeworms, then someone please correct me.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Salmon can cause salmon poisoning (not sure of the real name) and it is fatal to dogs if they end up with it. Tapeworms come from fleas. If fish can can carry tapeworms, then someone please correct me.


Diphyllibothrium latum is known as the fish tapeworm, and can infect any mammal that ingests plerocercoids in the muscle of salmon. You are thinking of Dipylidium caninum, which is infectious through larvae in fleas. Tapeworms can also come from raw or undercooked pork and beef (Taenia sp.), as well as a few other species such as E. granulosus that can infect a dog usually by the ingestion of sheep viscera.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If thats true, then thats just a second reason to not feed wild caught salmon from the PNW. The oil in supplements is good enough for me. I wouldn't ever risk it.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

I stick to the whole frozen fish like mackerel and sardines that come from Portugal. You get a bag of 10pcs of fish for $2.50. That's enough for to add a little variety to the menu.


----------

